# HOW TO CONNECT A KEYBOARD AND TRACKPAD TO A KINDLE FIRE HD



## TheWind777 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tired of using your software keyboard to awkwardly type things?

Purchase a Logitech K400r from Amazon for $30. This is wireless with a dongle. Afterwards it gives you the ability to use the TrackPad like a mouse, has a left mouse button at the upper-left so you can move around with the pad and use your left hand to do the mouse clicking.

Keyboard is almost standard size (can touch type on it nicely and has a good feel).

It has a regular USB connector, of course, so you need to purchase the right cable.

It's called an OTG cable. Get one which has a Y connection.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009YPYORM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

$10 with free shipping.

You then plug the OTG cable into the tablet, plug your power into the USB charger, then plug the keyboard's dongle into the full sized USB connector.

That's it.

It doesn't need to be rebooted, even.

Instantly you'll get a mouse and the built-in software keyboard will go away allowing you to never see that annoying thing again. It will act just like a little mini computer from then on.

You can even plug a USB Hub into the USB connector and plug more than just the one USB device into your tablet (such as a 64GB USB Flash Card).

for $40 you just converted your $99 Kindle into a full-blown computer with as much external storage as you'd like, near full-size keyboard and trackpad.

By the way, this is the hub I use. http://www.casesinthebox.com/black-usb-hub-high-speed-small-usb-2-0-4-port-hub_p4757.html

I suspect that it has been replaced by this: http://www.casesinthebox.com/high-speed-mini-4-port-usb-2-0-hub-usb-port-for-laptop-pc-computer-laptop-peripherals-accessories-black_p11037.html

Couple that up with the tiniest USB unit that holds a microSD card... and you got the smallest huge library yet.

http://www.amazon.com/elago-Mobile-microSDHC-Memory-Reader/dp/B002HGFKR8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1423585630&sr=1-1&keywords=smallest+usb+3.0+flash+memory+card+reader

Not sure you can purchase that exact one any more... but it is the smallest hub I've ever seen. You can plug four 64GB USB into it and get a whomping tiny storage device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems like it would be less complicated to just use a bluetooth keyboard and the touchscreen.  There are a lot of bluetooth keyboards available that work with the Fire; I use a Logitech 810 that lets me switch between my Fire tablet and other devices like my iPad and my iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems like it would be less complicated to just use a bluetooth keyboard and the touchscreen. There are a lot of bluetooth keyboards available that work with the Fire; I use a Logitech 810 that lets me switch between my Fire tablet and other devices like my iPad and my iPhone.
> 
> Betsy


I think, too, you can get bluetooth devices that have a touch pad as well as keyboard . . . . .

Me: the less I have to connect with wires the happier I am.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the benefit with the OTG cable is the ability to add more storage. My Fire HDx 7 has 64 GB of memory and I have filled more than three-quarters of that space in a few months.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I think the benefit with the OTG cable is the ability to add more storage. My Fire HDx 7 has 64 GB of memory and I have filled more than three-quarters of that space in a few months.


I can see that -- but just for a physical keyboard? That seems like using a sledge hammer to drive in a finishing nail.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can see that -- but just for a physical keyboard? That seems like using a sledge hammer to drive in a finishing nail.


Unless your bluetooth keyboard is out of juice and all you have is a usb keyboard??
I don't think I'd go to the trouble for a keyboard either. If I was going to need a keyboard and have a long session of typing, honestly, I'd probably pull out my laptop instead of one of my tablets. But I like having options


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Unless your bluetooth keyboard is out of juice and all you have is a usb keyboard??
> I don't think I'd go to the trouble for a keyboard either. If I was going to need a keyboard and have a long session of typing, honestly, I'd probably pull out my laptop instead of one of my tablets. But I like having options


We always have a plethora of batteries available. 

But I agree . . . if I have major typing to do, I use the laptop. . . . mainly I use the blue tooth keyboard when I'm traveling with the Fire because I didn't want to bother carrying the laptop and figure I'll need to do some typing.


----------

